# WOW duckling feeds KOIs !



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awesome!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so cute............


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The question is...is he trying to feed them, or are they stealing his food when he tries to soak it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty darn cool! Thanks for the video!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

OK.... I gotta get a pond and a duck!!! too cute!

thanks for sharing! A needed a smile today!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That is toooo cute. It really does look like the duckling is feeding the koi, not that the fish are simply stealing its food.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cute video indeed! It does appear he is feeding them lol I seen a vid recently of Koi eating ducklings, now I don't like Koi lol
on a side note, does anyone ever click on the related vids at the bottom after the vid is done. Some really cute stuff down there:











Sorry Arash didn't mean to hijack your thread in any way, just had to share those lol thanks for posting the original video


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh those baby animals are soooooooooooo cute. I want them all!


----------

